# Windows XP



## Scalé (2. Mai 2001)

Habt ihr es getestet??
wie findet ihr es?
Was denkt ihr von dem neuen Windows?
Ich finds genial.
den cd brenner kann man nutzen wie ne floppy (draufkopieren, runterziehen) ein dvdplayer is integriert genauso wie der fernzugriff alla PC-Anywhere.
Basierend auf win 2000 ist es ziemlich stabil und auserdem schneller als jedes andere windows.
Sagt eure meinung.


----------



## Quentin (3. Mai 2001)

ich kenn winxp nicht, aber das mit dem brenner funktioniert in den anderen systemen auch...

heißt ich glaube UDF und muss vom brenner unterstützt werden...

cheers


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (3. Mai 2001)

joa find ich auch, vor allem der gui gefällt mir, wegen verschiedenen skinz und so

mal sehen wie die rc's aussehen und abgehen


----------



## Moartel (3. Mai 2001)

*Also mir gefällts nicht*

Mal ganz ehrlich, mir gefällt das bunte Zeugs nicht. Ist ne rein persönliche Meinung, aber wie ich in der c't die Bilder von WinXP gesehen habe wärs mir fast hochgekommen. Muss Software jetzt plötzlich bunt sein? Wenn ich was buntes will kann ich doch auch Gummibärchen essen. 
Zur Stabilität kann ich nuur sagen, dass ein Freund von mir die Beta1 hat und die recht stabil geht. Wenn es rechtzeitig gute Treiber gibt und die alten Programme laufen wird es sicher ein Erfolg. Das was mich daran stört ist die Zwangsregistrierung. Lest dazu einfach mal ein wenig c't. Was da über die Aussagen von MS zum Thema Benutzerdaten drinsteht ist haarsträubend. 
Außerdem hat MS selbst schon verlauten lassen, dass es technisch nicht so viel neues gibt. Ein paar neue Sachen werden eben unterstützt, aber nix weltbewegendes. Ich werde nicht updaten. Sicher nicht.


----------



## SunBurner2k (3. Mai 2001)

Hm, schon wieder ein neues Windoof?  Weiß nich, irgendwie sind die alle spurlos an mir vorbeigezogen - Win 98SE, Win 2000, Win ME und jetz WinXP? Ich hab von so vielen Leuten gehört, dass jedes dieser Wins ungeeignet (außer 98SE) für Spiele ist, und ich bin mit meinem Win98 total zufrieden. Was sind denn nun die ganzen neuerungen??


----------



## Scalé (3. Mai 2001)

> Mal ganz ehrlich, mir gefällt das bunte Zeugs nicht. Ist ne rein persönliche Meinung, aber wie ich in der c't die Bilder von WinXP gesehen habe wärs mir fast hochgekommen.


Du kannst auch des alte Aussehen einstellen.
du kannst auch neue aussehen runterladen.

Zwangsregsitrierung ist das einzige was mich stört.

Und es ist geeignet für spiele.

ich habs auch laufen und die alten proggs funzen.

könnt ihr auch nachlesen unter
http://www.zdnet.ch/software/betriebssysteme/winxphomebeta/doc/review.html 
[Editiert von HeadFragGer2K am 03.05.2001 um 18:57]


----------



## SunBurner2k (3. Mai 2001)

Ey klasse, endlich mal wieder ein brauchbares Win??? Das mit den verschiedenen Skins finde ich klasse, so hat man noh mehr sein individuelles Win.

Aber was hat das mit der Zwangsregistrierung auf sich? Heißt das, dass es keine Raubkopien mehr gibt?!?!? hehe, darauf bin ich gespannt... irgendwo gibts dann ne andere Lücke, das ist sicher! Aber das sit wieder ein ganz anderes Thema...


----------



## Quentin (3. Mai 2001)

*Re: Also mir gefällts nicht*



> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Moartel _
> *Mal ganz ehrlich, mir gefällt das bunte Zeugs nicht. Ist ne rein persönliche Meinung, aber wie ich in der c't die Bilder von WinXP gesehen habe wärs mir fast hochgekommen. Muss Software jetzt plötzlich bunt sein? Wenn ich was buntes will kann ich doch auch Gummibärchen essen.
> *



klasse! back to basic! monochrom schwarz weiß oder wie? schon mal überlegt dass dadurch alles einsteigerfreundlicher wird?

was würdest du eher verwenden: ein os mit freundlichen farben (ms verwendet da auf die hundert % farbpsychologen wie große firmen beim webdesign) oder back to dos mit schwarz weißer shell zum eintippseln?

wems nicht gefällt der kanns ja umstellen (hey wozu gibt es window blinds *g*)

keine raubkopien? man findet doch immer mittel und wege, außerdem habe ich gehört das der schutz schon umgangen wurde... that's life....

regards


----------



## Moartel (3. Mai 2001)

*Nicht unbedingt DOS, aber*

Na ja, also das DOS "Design" muss nicht unbedingt sein. Aber du musst zugeben, dass das tippen mit den weißen Zeichen auf schwarzem Grund auch nicht schlecht aussieht. *g*

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich. Ich habe mir eben den Artikel angesehen, den HeadFragGer2k freundlicherweise als Link gepostet hat. Einen 400er als minimale Hardwarevorraussetzung ist ein wenig hoch. Wenn ich da an mein Win95 denke. 64MB RAM sind auch nicht usus. Ich muss da nur mal an den ALDI-PC denken. Manche von den Billig-PCs haben heute noch keine 128MB. 

Ach ja, das mit dem knacken geht wahrscheinlich schneller als man denkt. Würde mich echt nicht wundern wenn Quentin recht haben sollte und das schon geknackt ist.


----------



## Quentin (3. Mai 2001)

ach ja, DO$, das waren noch zeiten *g*


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Mai 2001)

Zu dieser Zwangsregistrierung gibts schon möglichkeiten die zu umgehen 
Habe da schon die Tipps gesehen wie mann das macht 
Irgendwie braucht mann nur im abgesicherten Modus offline irgendwas machen und das klappt ...
muss den Link mit dem Tip mal rauskramen


----------



## SunBurner2k (3. Mai 2001)

also man kann ja sowieso immer die Farben ändern, insofern würd ich mir da noch gar keine Sorgen machen. Außerdem fänd ich das mal ne Abwechlsung - nich immer nur dieser Standard-Windows-Look. Ich find, 's ist 'n echter Pluspunkt.

Außerdem, Moartel, wenns dir DOS nicht gefällt, probier doch mal das etwas neuere Windows für Workgroups 3.1  hehe, das gibts ja auch noch...

Und das mit den Kopierschützen (is das wirklich die Mehrzahl von Kopierschutz? Hört sich komisch an...) is auch immer so ne Sache - die besten davon werden doch alle Nase lang gehackt


----------



## SunBurner2k (3. Mai 2001)

*Re: Nicht unbedingt DOS, aber*



> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Moartel _
> *[...]Einen 400er als minimale Hardwarevorraussetzung ist ein wenig hoch. Wenn ich da an mein Win95 denke. 64MB RAM sind auch nicht usus. Ich muss da nur mal an den ALDI-PC denken. Manche von den Billig-PCs haben heute noch keine 128MB. *



Also, ich hab auf der Microsoft Page was anderes gelesen, meine ich zumindest. also, ein P2/200 oder so um den Dreh wird da als Minimum angegeben, ich kann mich aber auch irren. Aber ein 400er wär wcht übertrieben. und mit 64 MB kommt man ganz schön weit, zumal die RAM-Module mittlerweile wieder erschwinglich sind.


----------



## Scalé (3. Mai 2001)

also 64 mb reichen dicke und ein 400 wird auch net benötigt (ja life erlebt *g*)


----------



## Moartel (3. Mai 2001)

*Hm, windows für workgroups?*

Also Windows für Workgroups wäre echt mal ne Überlegung wert. Ich steh ja voll auf diesen Weiß-Grün-Look *g*.
Also ich kenne nur einen Kopierschutz der noch nicht geknackt wurde. Ist für n Programm für Kfz-Sachverständige. Die Lizenzkosten belaufen sich da so auf ca. 30.000DM/Jahr. Aber fragt nicht, was das für ein Aufstand is das Teil zu installieren. Da musst du dir einen Spezialisten holen, weil die dich das gar nicht allein machen lassen. Das ist sicher. Geht aber zum Glück bei Win nicht.


----------



## ernii (4. Mai 2001)

Na ich glaub eher dass das kfz prog noch niemand geknackt hat weil es so unbekannt ist und sich noch kaum jemand der wirklich was davon versteht diesem Teil zugewendet hat...
Das Problem beim Kopierschutz sehe ich allgemein darin das man die Informationen (mehr sind Programme ja streng genommen nicht) ja nunmal Preisgeben muss wenn man das Prog verkaufen will und dann hat man nunmal auch die Möglichkeit es zu kopieren, Kopierschutz sind nur krücken die einwenig ärger stiften aber keine wirkliche Chance haben.


Aber zurück zu WindowsXP
Wie MS selber sagt finde ich es für die Win9x/Me Benutzer schon ganz interressant (aber wirklich notwendig, naja?) aber die Win2k haben wohl kaum was wirklich neues zu erwarten (außer ner neuen Oberfläche).

cu
ernii


----------



## Scalé (5. Mai 2001)

@ernii:

wiso soll des kfz progg unbekannt sein (bei 30000 dm lizenskosten im jahr)?
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das in großen kfz betrieben und allgemein in der banche bekannt ist.

Hmm naja auf winXP sollen jetzt auch die SPiele laufen die auf 2000 nicht liefen.


----------



## ernii (5. Mai 2001)

Klar ist das Kfz Prog vielleicht sogar Branchenführend, im Kfz Bereich, aber wenn man es da einsetzen will würde es wahrscheinlich relativ schnell auffallen wenn man eine Raubkopie besitzt.
Und verglichen damit das Windows eine "jedermans" Software ist, ist es ja nun wirklich ziemlich unbekannt.

Das auf WinXP mehr Spiele laufen finde ich (ja das ist nunmal sehr von den Interressen des Einzelnen abhängig) keine besonders großartiege Neuerung (win2k war ja nunmal nicht dafür gedacht).

cu
ernii


----------



## Moartel (5. Mai 2001)

*Kfz-Prog*

Also das Prog ist nicht unbedingt unbekannt. Es wird seit langem versucht es zu knacken. So weit ich weiß hat die Firma die es herstellt selbst einen ziemich guten Preis auf das knacken des Progs ausgesetzt. Außerdem gibt es genung Nutzer die sich sicher gerne um die Kosten drücken würden. 

Aber zu WinXP:
Das Update ist sicher für niemanden wirklich lohnend dessen System halbwegs stabil läuft. Was kann es großartig neues bringen? Nicht viel!


----------



## Scalé (5. Mai 2001)

@ernii:
jo stimmt schon.

Ich denke das winXP dennoch so einen erfolg haben wird wie win98.
Bei win98 hat auch jeder gesagt er sei mit seinem 95 zufrieden und würde sich das 98 NIE holen usw.

naja aber villeicht war es ein Fehler von MS ein stabiles Win auf den Markt zu bringen.
(wenn das jetzt richtig stabil ist gibts wirklich keinen grund sich den nachfolger zu holen)


----------



## ernii (5. Mai 2001)

Ich glaub auch das sich viele MS Progs durch den "das hat jetzt jeder" Effekt durchsetzen und sie wird es wahrscheinlich auch mit WInXP gehen.

Um zu dem kfz Prog noch mehr zusagen fehlen mir leider Kenntnisse....

cu
ernii
[Editiert von ernii am 05.05.2001 um 10:54]


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Mai 2001)

Moartel auch das KFZ Progi ´kann easy geknackt werden wenn der richtige Spezi kommt. 
Alles andere zu glauben steht gegen all dem was schon erreicht wurde.
Alles was von Menschen programmiert wurde kann auch vom menschen geknackt werden.
Und es gibt immer einen der noch mehr ahnung hat. und die die wirklich am allermeisten ahnung haben sitzen oftmals nicht in der industrie sondern sind in deinem alter


----------



## Moartel (6. Mai 2001)

*Knacken*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Programm praktisch kkaum zu knacken ist. Ganz ehrlich: wenn ichs könnte würde ichs aufmachen. Wär ne hübsche Stange Geld drin. Aber da haben sich schon Generationen von Studenten daran die Zähne ausgebissen. Mehrere Leute haben hohe Prämien darauf ausgesetzt. Wenn du es versuchen willst kann ich dir sicher das Prog besorgen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Mai 2001)

@Moartel:
ähm, server werden auch nicht von den großen leuten gehackt, sondern von jungen leuten, rebellen des internets mit einer guten eingebung und nichtmal von studenten, von dummen leuten mit einer eingebung. (Mercury Puzzle - auch ein guter Film)


nu lass mal wieder zurück auf winxp kommen hia


----------



## Quentin (6. Mai 2001)

*sorry für ot*

mercury puzzle.. sch*** film! (IMO)

bin eingeschlafen


----------



## Moartel (6. Mai 2001)

*WinXP*

Also so schlecht ist das Mercury-Puzzle nicht. Aber auch nicht so toll. Ich klinke mich jetzt hier mal aus, da ich meine Meinung zu Windows XP gesagt habe. Auf Server-knacken bin ich momentan eh nicht gut zu sprechen, weil meiner geknackt wurde.


----------

